# 65 Lemans Fender To Cowl Seal Question



## big iron (Apr 26, 2018)

I removed the complete AC system from my 65 Lemans and in addition to removing the inner wheel liner I removed the fender for easy access. There was no fender to cowl seal in place and I have been trying to locate a replacement through all the parts houses including Ames, OPGI, ect. No luck and it seems this part may have been discontinued. Does anyone know where I might find this part or what I can use as a substitute? I have an idea that the absence of this seal has contributed to the wind noise I am hearing on that side of the car.


----------

